# Medi bud and Hollands Hope



## BigTree420 (Mar 28, 2008)

i just bought some medi bud and hollands hope feminized seeds from ]xxx.marijuana-seeds.nl.....just wondering if anyone has grown these strains, especially feminized....im going to be growing all of them outdoors along with some bagseed all in seperate plots...but please anyone who has any info on these 2 let me know...thanks :bong:


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 28, 2008)

Feminized seeds :doh:


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 31, 2008)

ive never used feminized before but when i asked around nobody really had anything bad to say...i know they are pricey but is there anything else beshides the hermi's i should be watching out for?



I have done reg. grows...I've always just been interested in growing some just to see for myself...:confused2: ...tho if there is anything crucial i should be looking out for please let me know! ...if not ill just keep :bong:


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 1, 2008)

Anything else besides hermi's  to watch for!!!!!! That should be the main reason for not even thinking about fem seeds. Be a man and grow out normal seeds, find a healthy female and clone the crap outa her. Voila, females everytime! CH


----------



## BigTree420 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you for your help but like i said i have grown normal seeds before...this is just something im doing just to see...


----------

